# Wine fridge



## rrawhide (Sep 23, 2009)

See, you do have room for a wine fridge

check this out:


http://franksemails.com/pics/ultimate-wine-fridge/


----------



## LittleLeroy (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## uavwmn (Sep 23, 2009)

Holy Crap!!!!


----------



## Wade E (Sep 23, 2009)

Damn, I thought I had my window shades closed!


----------



## uavwmn (Sep 23, 2009)

Cheez Wade, you have been holding out on us!!!!!


----------



## Jeff D (Sep 23, 2009)

They must not have kids!


Jeff


----------



## PeterZ (Sep 24, 2009)

I'll bet that cost as much as my house!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 24, 2009)

really cool


----------



## Big Ike (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm with you Jeff!


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Sep 24, 2009)

I can almost hear an angelic chorus as the door opens. "Ahhh.. ah ah AH ah ah aaaaaaaahhh...!"


----------



## Bartman (Sep 25, 2009)

As cool as it is, can you imagine the hassle of loading the shelves? You're standing on a narrow spiral staircase trying to carry a case of wine to put on the shelves - where do you put the case when you pick up the bottles? Or you carry two-three bottles at a time up and down the staircase?

After some thought, I don't think that it is as practical or efficient as it appears. Certainly visually impressive, but not something I would want to use regularly and live with all the time.

Bart


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Sep 25, 2009)

You're right - forget it! But now what do I do with this hole I started in the kitchen floor...


----------



## Scott (Sep 25, 2009)

Bart if one can afford that wine fridge then they will "have people" to stock the shelves



.


----------



## Brent2489 (Sep 26, 2009)

Scott,
You are exactly right!! They probably also 'have people' who select, open, decant and pour the wine for them. 

I think that takes too much of the fun out experience. That is why i do it myself (also can't afford 'people').


----------



## bbrown (Nov 22, 2009)

Boy! All I can say is "WOW"!!


----------



## ratflinger (Nov 28, 2009)

Yeah, I can see it now. Cutting my way through 12" of triple rebar reinforced concrete &amp; then mining a 10 foot hole through solid limestone. Think it would be easier to insulate the guest bedroom &amp; tell everyone to go stay at a hotel!


----------



## gaudet (Nov 28, 2009)

ratflinger said:


> Yeah, I can see it now.  Cutting my way through 12" of triple rebar reinforced concrete & then mining a 10 foot hole through solid limestone.  Think it would be easier to insulate the guest bedroom & tell everyone to go stay at a hotel!



even if you had to pay for their hotel too


----------



## xanxer82 (Nov 30, 2009)

Very... uhh... COOL


----------

